# bang bang thread



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)

enter and post and be negged


----------



## SFW (Oct 15, 2011)

You dont have the BALLS!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> You dont have the BALLS!



 . .  these hindu types can be plucky little motherfuckers


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

(And Happy Halloween, btw.)


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

Plus my favorite...


----------



## cg89 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## colochine (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd be really surprised if DGG can get away from his coffee long enough to neg someone


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> You dont have the BALLS!


 i'll get you in the reload


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


you know i'm going to have to steal a few of these


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)

I have not received the advertised neg reps from DGG, therefore I've come to the conclusion that he  doesn't have the stones and drinks too much coffee


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I have not received the advertised neg reps from DGG, therefore I've come to the conclusion that he doesn't have the stones and drinks too much coffee


 I hve to get u in the reload..


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> you know i'm going to have to steal a few of these



lol Created an entire folder in your honor. Here's another:


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> I hve to get u in the reload..





			
				Dark Geared God said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -85982 reputation points from Dark Geared God.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Not bad, didn't think you had it in you. I'm somewhat impressed...


----------



## x~factor (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Captn'stabbin (Oct 15, 2011)

damn that roo is jerked...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Oct 15, 2011)

balls...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> balls...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> damn that roo is jerked...



And tanned!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 16, 2011)

Toma!!


----------



## SFW (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> i'll get you in the reload


----------



## Rednack (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> enter and post and be negged


how bout negging your lips around deez nuts of mine...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2011)

SFW said:


>


 will do knee-grow


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife and I are dying over here. What a funny awesome collection of "come at me bro" posters. Keep that shit coming! Hahahahahaha I am literally in tears laughing!!


----------



## cg89 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2011)

COME AT ME _FRO!_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Oct 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


 

That nigger is terked!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> That nigger is terked!


I think SFW jerked off to it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 7, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

its time to resurrect this thread from the ashes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

damn it the meds are wearing off and i feel a mass negging coming on 2 anyone that post below me..


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

_





Ktulu_


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 27, 2012)

*I feel a bang bang coming on!*

I feel a bang bang coming on! 






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

You want to see a Gif that makes me laugh my ass off?...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 28, 2012)

no


----------



## Shillelagh (Jan 28, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 
Nice. If I was the teacher I would have been LOLing too hard to write the kid up....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jan 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


>



HAHAHAHAHa I'm takin this


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 29, 2012)

I still don't get the coffee thing but every time i see it i


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)

comin at u bro​


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)

GDI curt i forgot about this thread now i must bang bang people


----------



## secdrl (Mar 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> GDI curt i forgot about this thread now i must bang bang people


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


----------



## secdrl (Mar 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Mar 6, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> GDI curt i forgot about this thread *now i must bang bang people*








GICH!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 6, 2012)




----------

